# Overnight Cooking: soaking beans



## Siegal (Mar 16, 2012)

Do I need to soak beans if I am cooking them overnight in a cholent? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Do I need to soak beans if I am cooking them overnight in a cholent? Thanks in advance!


 
I always soak beans. No matter what kind they are. They cook through more easily. Without soaking, you run the risk fo having a hard center that is not even quite al dente. And don't put salt in them until the last. It toughens the beans. You should be able to blow on a bean and have the skin burst. Then you can add the salt.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 16, 2012)

I have cooked them both ways and i say no if cooking them that long.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2012)

Dry bean packages offer an alternative to overnight soaking.  Put the beans in water and bring to a boil.  Boil for two minutes and let them sit for two hours.  I've done it both ways and see no difference.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 16, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief, it is not necessary to soak them before cooking them.

90-minute No-Soak Beans. It works perfectly every time with every type of bean imaginable. I have been doing it this way for a couple years. No more soaking for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

I do the 2 minute boil, 2 hour soak method.  But sometimes I just want to soak them overnight.  All I care about is the final product and the time I have to do things.  Love beans and will do whatever it takes to get them ready to eat!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Dry bean packages offer an alternative to overnight soaking.  Put the beans in water and bring to a boil.  Boil for two minutes and let them sit for two hours.  I've done it both ways and see no difference.



i have done both and agree wtih andy. no difference.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2012)

Supposedly, soaking the beans loosens the skins which allows the the gas causing agent (oligosaccherides) to be released. I've done both, but find chick peas are better if soaked overnight.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 16, 2012)

I followed the middle ground everyone suggested and put them in boiling water and they sat for 90 min. I now have a gigantic cholent in the oven ( for those who have made cholent they somehow just get so full of stuff!) yay Shabbat lunch tm! Maybe will make a challah to go with it


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Supposedly, soaking the beans loosens the skins which allows the the gas causing agent (oligosaccherides) to be released. I've done both, but find chick peas are better if soaked overnight.



Shrek tells me this does not work...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Supposedly, soaking the beans loosens the skins which allows the the gas causing agent (oligosaccherides) to be released. I've done both, but find chick peas are better if soaked overnight.



Nah, it doesn't, but that cooking them with a bit of cilantro helps with the musical part of the fruit.

Chickpeas/garbanzos are probably better after an overnight-er because they are just BIG beans.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 17, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it is not necessary to soak them before cooking them.
> 
> 90-minute No-Soak Beans. It works perfectly every time with every type of bean imaginable. I have been doing it this way for a couple years. No more soaking for me!



I did some looking at this method. And I like the idea of it. But my first attempt at 250 only about 1/2 cooked the beans. I will try again at a higher temp and see what that does.


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm not a bean eater but i heard once that the starches in the soak water are the thing that gives you gas --- rinsing the beans after the soak avoids the discomfort.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Nah, it doesn't, but that cooking them with a bit of cilantro helps with the musical part of the fruit.
> 
> Chickpeas/garbanzos are probably better after an overnight-er because they are just BIG beans.



I think it's epizote, not cilantro


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2012)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I think it's epizote, not cilantro



Yup, epazote is the "bean herb."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2012)

Veri Similitude said:


> i'm not a bean eater but i heard once that the starches in the soak water are the thing that gives you gas --- rinsing the beans after the soak avoids the discomfort.



What discomfort?

I guess Ogres just don't understand...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Morning,

I always use the traditional method of soaking beans overnight to insure their tenderness. I would never think of not doing so. At moment, this is what I can think tank of !

Interesting post Princess Fiona, and have lovely Sunday.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Morning, 

I caught the tail end of a need to clarify 3 Latin American products, so I posted this.

Epazote Herb: often considered a nuisance in gardens, it is often called Skunk Weed, and its serrated leaves give off an aroma, similar to mint combined with petrol. However, they bring a delicious savoriness to beans and corn truffle or corn mushroom called Huitlacoche in Mexico. 

Culantro: also known as recao and long coriander, this is also confused with Cilantro ! This is the green paste that is used in numerous Puerto Rican dishes and Sofritos. 

Cilantro: Mexican Parsley herb, from the coriander and used in numerous dishes throughout South America, Morocco, Tunisia, Mid East and Mexico, Caribe and Central America. Most commonly used in Guacamole.

Have a lovely Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Morning,

It is a tradition in the Mediterranean and the Latin American part of the world, that after beans or legumes have soaked in salted water overnight that they are rinsed quite thoroughly before any cooking process begins. It is the standard method of preparing the beans for the dish.

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I caught the tail end of a need to clarify 3 Latin American products, so I posted this.
> 
> ...


 
Cilantro is also used in a lot of Asian and Southeast Asian dishes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Claire,

I am about to have lunch as it is already 14.30 hrs. 
The time flies ... 

Yes, cilantro is also used in Thai and Indian ... 

I love Mexican ... we just prefer to restaurant it for this cuisine. We have a Mexican friend who owns a restaurant ... 

I like Indian and Thai as well, however, Mexican is my all time fave when we are speaking about spicy and chili peps.

Kind regards and off the computer for lunch ...
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 18, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I think it's epizote, not cilantro


That's what I've read/heard as well. Epizote is harder to find where I live...I'll try cilantro (I grow that) (and save the Epizote for other things). I also heard eating 2 tsp carraway seeds helps to break up gas (after you've eaten the beans). Haven't tried that...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2012)

There's always Beano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2012)

<snicker>  Eating beans makes me light on my feet!


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <snicker> Eating beans makes me light on my feet!


 
In my family, if the men outnumber the women after a meal of beans, it is considered rude not to express your delight with what you have eaten. You will often hear little put puts as someone is walking. Then a mad rush for the outhouse. And verbal expression while patting the tummy is almost mandatory. There have been times when the men have been told they can express themselves outside. And since all family dogs are males, for some strange reason they think they have to join in the chorus also.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 19, 2012)

I am sorry. I just gotta ask "outhouse?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I am sorry. I just gotta ask "outhouse?"



Outside toilet hut.  Primitive port-a-potty.


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I am sorry. I just gotta ask "outhouse?"


 
Ain'tcha neva been campin'?


----------



## Siegal (Mar 19, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Ain'tcha neva been campin'?



No.....I'm from NYC/long island and Miami beach. No camping... I've slept on the beach before though....kind of like camping


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

The first time I took my Girl Scout Troop camping they were horrified when they saw the outhouse. They held it in until the very last minute. Then they always had to have someone go with them. It was a two-holer. By day three, they began to think it was the greatest place to be alone. But the rule was that if at night they had to use it, they HAD to take someone with them. Skunks, racoons, and other nighttimie critters were about.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 19, 2012)

I could just imagine ... Hilarious anecdotes ... enjoying. 
Margaux.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Do I need to soak beans if I am cooking them overnight in a cholent? Thanks in advance!


Depends on beans, depends on how hot the cholent is. I like to use ready made beans, or at least soak them for a little bit in hot water. Problem with uncooked beans they soak up a lot of water and then the cholent comes out dry, sometimes too dry. Problem with cholent is that you do not want tooo watery either, it has to be some wha on the dry side. If you ask me, soak them, or use canned beans. ANd if you add barelly, pre-cook it too. I gurantee you'll like the end result.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I am sorry. I just gotta ask "outhouse?"


 
You must be really yong if you do not know what Outhouse is.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 19, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it is not necessary to soak them before cooking them.
> 
> 90-minute No-Soak Beans. It works perfectly every time with every type of bean imaginable. I have been doing it this way for a couple years. No more soaking for me!



I tried this again today using a higher oven temp (300 instead of 250). And once again it produced 1/2 to 3/4 cooked beans. I am sure that I could get the same results by simmering on the stove top for the same time. I will go back to my old method of cooking beans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2012)

I always cook up twice the beans I need, the other half goes in the freezer for a future meal in almost no time.  I have plenty of time on the weekends to soak and slow cook my beans.  I never salt them until the beans are done.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 19, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I tried this again today using a higher oven temp (300 instead of 250). And once again it produced 1/2 to 3/4 cooked beans. I am sure that I could get the same results by simmering on the stove top for the same time. I will go back to my old method of cooking beans.



Maybe your beans are old? Mine come out of a bulk bin which has a high turn-around rate. Also, did you bring them to a boil on the stove-top before putting them into the oven?

Sorry it doesn't work like you except.  It works like a charm for me!


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't understand what is so hard about soaking beans over night. Put dry beans in large bowl, cover with water, drain water the next day. Unless all the beans are actually stones, you are guaranteed 100% success. This is not rocket science. 

Sorry if I sound sarcastic.


----------



## Merlot (Mar 19, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it is not necessary to soak them before cooking them.
> 
> 90-minute No-Soak Beans. It works perfectly every time with every type of bean imaginable. I have been doing it this way for a couple years. No more soaking for me!


 
I really like this idea if I can get it to work for me because I tend to be a impulse cook, I get a craving for beans and want it that day.  (I have done the quick soak as well!)


----------



## Merlot (Mar 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I don't understand what is so hard about soaking beans over night. Put dry beans in large bowl, cover with water, drain water the next day. Unless all the beans are actually stones, you are guaranteed 100% success. This is not rocket science.
> 
> Sorry if I sound sarcastic.


 
Unless you are like me and can't decide that you want beans the night before!  Maybe it was more like, I'm home from work, I'm tired, make dinner, gotta pack lunches, get homework, bathes done.. get clothes ready for work/ school tomorrow, want beans tomorrow, gotta soak them, ugh, forget it.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I don't understand what is so hard about soaking beans over night. Put dry beans in large bowl, cover with water, drain water the next day. Unless all the beans are actually stones, you are guaranteed 100% success. This is not rocket science.
> 
> Sorry if I sound sarcastic.



It's not about it being hard, it's about it being a totally unnecessary step. 

And soaking does not "guarantee" success. You can't out-soak or out-cook an old bean.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 19, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Unless you are like me and can't decide that you want beans the night before!  Maybe it was more like, I'm home from work, I'm tired, make dinner, gotta pack lunches, get homework, bathes done.. get clothes ready for work/ school tomorrow, want beans tomorrow, gotta soak them, ugh, forget it.


That's why making 2x the amount you need (or more) works great--like PF, I freeze beans. I always have frozen beans on hand.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 19, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Maybe your beans are old? Mine come out of a bulk bin which has a high turn-around rate. Also, did you bring them to a boil on the stove-top before putting them into the oven?
> 
> Sorry it doesn't work like you except.  It works like a charm for me!



Beans were reasonably fresh. Both times they were brought to a boil on the stove before going into the oven. Both times they were still crunchy in the middle.


----------



## Merlot (Mar 19, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That's why making 2x the amount you need (or more) works great--like PF, I freeze beans. I always have frozen beans on hand.


 
I need to do that!


----------

